# Passwort



## Matrix Scripter (2. Februar 2005)

Ich hätte auf meiner gerne einen Passwortgeschützten bererich auf meiner Homepage
 wie könnte ich das machen?
 Wenn ich das im Quelltext schreibe dann kann das ja jeder lesen.
 Was gibt es denn noch für möglcihkeiten?

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## hpvw (2. Februar 2005)

z.B. mit einer .htaccess-Datei unter dem Apache-Webserver, google sollte helfen, oft helfen sogar die FAQs des Hosters.
Oder mit PHP.
Aber das ist hier das falsche Forum, hier geht es darum, bereits erstellte Seiten zu "bewerten". Der PHP- oder Webserver-Bereich ist für die Frage besser geeignet.


----------



## Matrix Scripter (2. Februar 2005)

Alles klar. Danke für die schnelle antwort.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------

